# Oil for my brute...



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

Is this the correct Amsoil for my Brute if I want 20-50 weight?

http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/mcv.aspx

Also Can I use this in the front diff? Or should I get a separate bottle of 10-40 Weight for the front diff? such as this:

http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/aff.aspx

Thanks guys......


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

why would you want to use 20w50 in it? the thicker oil makes the pump work harder to flow through the engine... 

definitely don't want to use it in the diff...


----------



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> why would you want to use 20w50 in it? the thicker oil makes the pump work harder to flow through the engine...
> 
> definitely don't want to use it in the diff...




I was gonna put the 10W-40 in the front diff but I figured with Texas 100+ to 110 temps I should use thicker oil "20W-50" is all... Do you not agree? I see you are in Texas as well.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

no I don't think it's needed.. the front diff does not see too much high heat... unless you are running high speeds all day... but with 30" silverbacks, I doubt you are doing that... the front diff already has problems with not allowing oil to flow properly throughout all of the small crevices sometimes resulting in seizing of the spider gears to the cross shaft and damage to the diff lock... Even though Kawi engineers have made some bad decisions (rear seal for example) I would say they probably have a reason for recommending 10w40 in the diff... 

if you look at this chart, 20w50 is good for high temperature, but it isn't good below 32*F, which we don't see a whole lot in TX, but it does fall below... the 10w40 is good from 14*F to +104*F.. it's best to make sure your engine is protected on cold starts, because that is the most crucial period while the engine is running..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> why would you want to use 20w50 in it? the thicker oil makes the pump work harder to flow through the engine...
> 
> definitely don't want to use it in the diff...


X2. And some pumps over pressure with thicker oils wich causes issues. Better to use what's recommended....at least weight-wise. For me mine has to pump through 6-foot plus of 3/8" lines to and from the oil cooler, then through the filter. That's a lot of head (_water pump terms_) when thick. I don't want to put my pump through that and have my rod bearings have to wait for oil any longer then necessary. 5 or 10W 30-40W for me. If I lived in sub-zero country, I would run 0 / 30.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

that 20 - 50 oil is crazy thick


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Another thing about thick oil in these engines, the tolerances on the bearings are alot tighter than most other engine applications, not as tight as a crotch rockett but pretty tight. With a thicker oil it wont create the film that is needed between the bearing and the crank journal. 

You may think your doing a good thing for your motor on extreme temperature days but your really hurting yourself on cold starts.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

5w40 rotella ftw, win win situation and to all the non brute riders, its wet clutch approved, I use it in my prowler, no problems.


----------



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

Well guys looks like 0w-40 it is........... Amsoil looks like it will be my choice 0W-40 Motor and diff......... Thanks for all the help guys, this site is great.......


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I run Mobil-1 vtwin 20w-50 and mine and it runs 10 times better than it did with 10w-40, I starting using it cause a few guys on here said how good it worked and I have to agree. It runs smoother quieter and engine sounds smooth, been running it for 7 months now and no problems


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You only need to run 10w-40 in the front diff. Amsoil is fine in the motor....but I would stick with the conventional oil in the diff.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just use the Kawisaki brand oil for my front different 10w-40, most definitely wouldn't run 20w-50 in there but I do like to run it in my motor


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

Ill say this, run the Amsoil 10-40 motorcycle oil in your front diff!!! I have ran it for 3 years in the 08 brute I had and I honed in diff lock and did whatever else you want to do to try to destroy a front diff and I never had one bit of trouble. I truly believe it was the amsoil that saved it. The only trouble I had was one of the magnets came unglued in my actuator motor and made it quite working obviously but oil has nothing to do with that. Then I also run Masoil tractor hydralic fluid (for the wet brakes) in my rear diff. But I cannot express enough through typing how much I think everyone should run Amsoil 10-40 motorcycle oil in thier front diff. I also run it in my motor and I by far shoul dhave had a crank berring go out after I hear how some peoples went out and never had any trouble there either.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

SMITTY said:


> Ill say this, run the Amsoil 10-40 motorcycle oil in your front diff!!! I have ran it for 3 years in the 08 brute I had and I honed in diff lock and did whatever else you want to do to try to destroy a front diff and I never had one bit of trouble. I truly believe it was the amsoil that saved it. The only trouble I had was one of the magnets came unglued in my actuator motor and made it quite working obviously but oil has nothing to do with that. Then I also run Masoil tractor hydralic fluid (for the wet brakes) in my rear diff. But I cannot express enough through typing how much I think everyone should run Amsoil 10-40 motorcycle oil in thier front diff. I also run it in my motor and I by far shoul dhave had a crank berring go out after I hear how some peoples went out and never had any trouble there either.


Do you work for AMSOIL? lol J/K

I have run amsoil in my sport bike when I had it. 10w40 all year round and never had any issues. Firm believer in synthetic oil, just hate the price of it:34:


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

lol after I typed all that and read it I kinda thought the same thing. but no, I have no affilliation with them other then a regualr consumer of their oil. I just think its works that good. After I hear countless motor and front diff horror stories and then see what I put mine through and never had any problems, it made a believer out of me.


----------



## Digger2 (Aug 16, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> I just use the Kawisaki brand oil for my front different 10w-40, most definitely wouldn't run 20w-50 in there but I do like to run it in my motor


So why don 't you like to run Amsoil 20/50 in your front diff?? I run mine year round with no problems. Is there a reason I shouldn't?? My Honda runs 80/90w in its front diff.


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

its a thinker oil, there is already parts in the Brute fronts diffs that can get lubricated enough and by using a thinker oil it would pretty much shut off any oil at all getting to thise parts.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

My $.02 on oil:

Everyone says run Amsoil this, high dollar synthetic that. Yet, if you want to save your motor, you need to change your oil after every hard ride. So, basically, you are spending big bucks on oil that should only get a few hours on it, and doesnt even truly have the chance to be used for what its intended for. I run whatever 10w40 is on sale at the time and change it out OFTEN. And for the rear, cheapo Tractor Supply hydraulic fluid.

An oil change for the engine and both diffs costs me about $15, whereas a single quart of amsoil 10w40 runs anywhere from $7-$10. 3 quarts of that alone costs $20-$30, then add in the filter and rear diff, and you are around $40-$50/change. You do the math, but I'll spend 33% of what it costs for an Amsoil change and get the 99% of the same protection.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Digger2 said:


> So why don 't you like to run Amsoil 20/50 in your front diff?? I run mine year round with no problems. Is there a reason I shouldn't?? My Honda runs 80/90w in its front diff.


A Honda diff is a lot different. Its the way the front diff lock works.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Digger2 said:


> So why don 't you like to run Amsoil 20/50 in your front diff?? I run mine year round with no problems. Is there a reason I shouldn't?? My Honda runs 80/90w in its front diff.


Thicker oil, wont lubricate as good, I do alot of water and mud ride and the kawi front diff gets water in it very easy and I have to change it just about every ride, so I use either Kawisaki brand or just some cheap stuff


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

No Plugs said:


> My $.02 on oil:
> 
> Everyone says run Amsoil this, high dollar synthetic that. Yet, if you want to save your motor, you need to change your oil after every hard ride. So, basically, you are spending big bucks on oil that should only get a few hours on it, and doesnt even truly have the chance to be used for what its intended for. I run whatever 10w40 is on sale at the time and change it out OFTEN. And for the rear, cheapo Tractor Supply hydraulic fluid.
> 
> An oil change for the engine and both diffs costs me about $15, whereas a single quart of amsoil 10w40 runs anywhere from $7-$10. 3 quarts of that alone costs $20-$30, then add in the filter and rear diff, and you are around $40-$50/change. You do the math, but I'll spend 33% of what it costs for an Amsoil change and get the 99% of the same protection.


Every does what's best for them, you have a point, I change my oil every 3 rides and it does suck spending 40$ a oil change but I really like that oil


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

I change mine about 3 or 4 times a year. I usually ride a little over 1000 miles a year.


----------



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there a crush washer for the front diff drain plug like the motor has?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Trailblazer23 said:


> Is there a crush washer for the front diff drain plug like the motor has?


No...and it should have one. I use a dab of teflon pipe dope. Works like antisieze.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> No...and it should have one. I use a dab of teflon pipe dope. Works like antisieze.


sorry man, there is, check the parts fiche,part 92065, that was for an 07

http://www.cyclecentralpowersports....tegory=ATVs&make=KAWASAKI&year=2007&fveh=8285


----------

